# Pro-tx1 invisible fence transmitter from petsafe



## petz1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Have a dogguard invisible dog transmitter returned home and the power light was on and alarm was sounding. replaced it with a petsafe pro-tx1 transmitter with 5 wire recepticle. Had 3 wire recepticle on old one,middle one the ground. Have 5 wire receticle on pro-tx1, don't know which is ground, 4 others for 2 loops. New transmitter also has power lite on and alarm sounding. Question is which is ground and why both boxes do the same thing? Checked ground and power supply. Help Help


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi petz1

Do you have a diagram ?


----------



## Cooper03 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a Pro-tx 1 inground fence and I need to replace the collar it is broken and I cant locate one.


----------

